# How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.com.



## Vyom (Mar 4, 2011)

(I was not sure, in which section does discussion over an online shopping site should be done, so I have done that in Everything else.)

Please share your views and experience from your online shopping, especially if you have been a customer of Amazon.
Since I wanted to do some shopping from Amazon, and it would be great to have some hands on views on the same. I am trying to find out how reliable their products are, and after sales service etc.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: How turstworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

Moved the thread to Internet & Networking-> Online services.

And.. Yes, Amazon.com is trust worthy. I never did shopping on it, but many of my friends did. About the impressions, Wait till other members get into discussion.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: How turstworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

Hmmm... looking at the responses for other threads in this sub-forum of Gamers and Internet, I think, you hav buried this thread really deep 

But anyways, will wait for responses


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: How turstworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

Its a good service. You will receive your things if you give all your info correctly.

Don't worry, its a reputated site.



Offtopic-
Please rename the thread 'how TRUSTWORTHY


----------



## Vyom (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: How turstworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

^^ damn... I really should see a doctor, about me making so much spelling mistakes these days 

So far so good, but it would be nice to know the experience, of someone who Really have purchased stuff.
I think, some of the TDF's members must have done!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

Look at the bright side. As long as your thread is in this forum, it will be on main index page. So, chances of visibility is high.

OT: Edited thread title.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

Do they ship to India ?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

Yeah.. they do... in fact, they ship all over the world!
Amazon.com Help: International Shipping

BUT, after reading above page, now I am speculating on various factors for ordering online, like, warranty, Returns & Replacements, Customs, Duties, and Taxes blah blah!

Dont know abt these things much, or how much extra would I have to pay apart from the prices of the commodities!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

I think you may face a few hassles while claiming warranty.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

I don't think that they ship everything outside US. 

Only items listed here are available for international shipping: Amazon.com: International Shipping


Also, for example, a laptop which costs 50k here costs about 35k in the US. Will I get the laptop ordered from Amazon at 35k in India ? I think the customs duties & other taxes will add up to more than 50k.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

^ Yeah! I think thats one point of concern. The other being warranty claims.
I think, its better not to purchase a single expensive item, but rather many small items. And further more, I think its good for non-electrical items only


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

So not much use for me then. I'll be glad if anyone can post his\her purchasing experiences from Amazon here.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

^^ Well, so far I am also looking for the same. But still no replies.... . ...   Oh wait.. ...   ...  
... nopes, no reply till now


----------



## Vyom (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

Anyone ??


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

Okay so I did some research myself. This is what I found:-

1. If the item costs less than about 5-7k, no custom duty would be charged.

2. If the item costs about 10k, customs duty will be charged unless it is sent as a gift. In such case there should be no receipt of purchase in the package (as it is a gift). Sometimes, sellers use this method to evade taxes.

3. If the item is expensive, then customs will be levied at the rate of about 20% after revaluation of the product in India. For example, if a laptop costs 35k in US & 50k in India, then the customs will revaluate the laptop to its Indian price & then add 20% tax. So importing the laptop from the US will mean 50k +20% of 50k = 60k which ultimately sets you back more than what you'll pay if you bought it in India.

So no expensive products from outside should be bought unless someone is bringing it in-person.


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

Yeah, amazon.com is not a feasible solution. Why can't they start amazon.in ??


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

Because they don't need to put too much hassle to ship products outside US. Someting like what Apple does with its devices.


We too are getting some great national shopping sites like Filpkart, Infibeam & FutureBazaar. So I think we should stick to them.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*



pauldmps said:


> 1. If the item costs less than about 5-7k, no custom duty would be charged.



Hooray!! 



pauldmps said:


> 2. If the item costs about 10k, customs duty will be charged unless it is sent as a gift. In such case there should be no receipt of purchase in the package (as it is a gift). Sometimes, sellers use this method to evade taxes.



So can I use the same method and send myself a gift to evade duties?



Faun said:


> Yeah, amazon.com is not a feasible solution. Why can't they start amazon.in ??



Well, I dont think amazon.in is occupied! Someone wants to book it


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

^^ Disclaimer: The above prices/rates are only for giving a general idea. Those are not the exact rates. Check the Indian customs website for exact rates under which duties are not levied.

You can send yourself a gift but you'll lose the receipt of purchase which is a required document during warranty claim.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

^^ Whoa!!! In that case, I don't care about the duties!   LOL 
Warranty is the surest thing which I want.

Thanks for the heads up pauldmps


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

Do note that shipping costs might be equal to the product value


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*



Faun said:


> Do note that shipping costs might be equal to the product value



Didn't quite got this point!
Eg: If MRP of X Netbook =15K.
I will get it in 15 K  + 15K (of shipping cost) = 30K!!


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

Nope. Shipping costs should be about 3-4k. But if you're buying something cheap which costs about 3-4k then you're paying double, isn't it ?

I inquired a member of the *Erodov* forums, about a laptop which costs 35k in the US. He told that it will cost about 44k including shipping + customs to reach here. Compare that to the price of the laptop 49k in India. For 5k more, you're getting rid of shipping hassles + warranty issues.


BTW, that guy is taking a group order to bring anything from the US which are available on Amazon & Newegg. If you need to contact him, head over to Erodov forums.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

^^ So what I get from all the discussions is that, buying many goodies at once, is way better than buying in small amounts...
Thanks dude for the inquires.. you addressed a Big issue for me..


----------



## Vyom (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

Just went thru this page:
Amazon.com Help: Asia & Pacific Islands

It says, *Total shipping cost = "Per Shipment" cost + "Per Item" cost. *

DOnt know what it means  !!!


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

Per item cost: You'll have to pay shipping charges for every product you purchase.
Per shipment cost: An additional cost for the total package containing all the items you purchased, which is levied on top of "per item cost".

(Highest Applicable Per-Shipment Cost) + (Number of Items x Per-Item Cost) = Total Shipping Fee


----------



## Vyom (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

What's the use man! Most of the electronic Items I selected from Amazon wasn't allowed to reach to the address of India, reason being warranty issues, etc. 
I am so disappointed with Amazon right now!


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (May 25, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

Hey!!! I'm thnking of getting a  casio watch via amazon which will cone for around 133$ and so I wanted to know whether customs and duties would be charged or not and if then how much??


----------



## xtremevicky (May 25, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

As per your question :

Amazon has a wonderful service for US not for India. If you desperately want it then you have to pay customs .


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (May 25, 2011)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*

Any idea how much


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 12, 2012)

Isnt junglee.com really an amazon india shop?

Isnt junglee.com really an amazon india shop?


----------



## prttal (Aug 12, 2012)

Can you tell me how muck will the $139 Kindle(w/o special offers) which they ship internationally will cost after including shipping in Rs?


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Isnt junglee.com really an amazon india shop?
> 
> Isnt junglee.com really an amazon india shop?



Though Junglee is indian-amazon, it's shipping charges are high (and converted frmo $s). 
We can buy the same product in here for LESS amount, with the shipping cost of junglee.

Junglee.com


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: How trustworthy Amazon.com really is? Post your purchase experience from Amazon.c*



Vyom said:


> Didn't quite got this point!
> Eg: If MRP of X Netbook =15K.
> I will get it in 15 K  + 15K (of shipping cost) = 30K!!



ohhh 

thanks for the info..


----------



## dan4u (Nov 8, 2012)

There are websites like comgateway and vpost, that gives you a US address, we can buy items from amazon,newegg etc and the items are shipped to the US address, then from there they are forwarded to our Indian address. the shipping charges are way cheaper and we can buy from any US website. but there will be taxes once they reach India. so buying products below 10k is more appropriate.


----------



## Skud (Nov 8, 2012)

One word - excellent!!!

Amazon is already shipping some hardware to India, so you may want to take a look on that.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 8, 2012)

^yes,price seems to be good


----------



## Vyom (Nov 8, 2012)

Skud said:


> Amazon is already shipping some hardware to India, so you may want to take a look on that.



What kind of hardware? What about Trinity processors?
I registered on comgateway to know more about how they work. Assuming the weight of the package is 1 kg, it is shipping to me with a charge of about $20 additional to the cost of product being ($109). Product Link: Amazon.com: AMD A8-5600K APU 3.6Ghz Processor AD560KWOHJBOX: Computers & Accessories

But I am unsure about the weight or if shipping from US is a good idea. (Price is not concern, warranty is).


----------



## dan4u (Nov 8, 2012)

the good thing about those sites is that the shipping cost is reduced drastically, I recently got an adapter for $40 from amazon through cmogateway, the shipping charges amazon quoted were $35 (15-16 days) and $59.99 (3-5 days), in comgateway it was $20.95 (6-8 days) or $24.95 (3-5 days)...


----------



## Skud (Nov 8, 2012)

Vyom said:


> What kind of hardware? What about Trinity processors?
> I registered on comgateway to know more about how they work. Assuming the weight of the package is 1 kg, it is shipping to me with a charge of about $20 additional to the cost of product being ($109). Product Link: Amazon.com: AMD A8-5600K APU 3.6Ghz Processor AD560KWOHJBOX: Computers & Accessories
> 
> But I am unsure about the weight or if shipping from US is a good idea. (Price is not concern, warranty is).




This:-

Amazon.com: AmazonGlobal Eligible: Electronics

Check whether APUs are available.


----------

